# log pictures



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

here are some logs ive been working. ive done alot sense these pictures


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

more pics


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

and more


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like you've got a nice little operation going on there. You milling these for personal use or sale?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

build things to sell.


----------



## Jakedunn (Feb 7, 2013)

lucky dog. All i could mill would be a few ocotillo or a saguaro cactus!


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

As Dominick said nice little operation you have going there .How are you drying your wood ?
I have a nyle dry kiln for sale that would set you up totally.
PM me if you are vaguely interested .
Fred


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i air dry. i have a box with a fan and light bulb for smaller stuff but big stuff stays outdoors.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> i air dry. i have a box with a fan and light bulb for smaller stuff but big stuff stays outdoors.


is some of those log's pine, if so how do you set the pitch? thanks for reply


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

theyre all pine. i just air dry. sometimes if i run into a pocket of pitch i have an issue other than that not really any issues.


----------

